# siphoning muddy water with cotton



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Check out the emergency paks about 1/2 way down at this sight. I had a chance to try a few. They work fine but $$$$$
Personal Desalination & Personal Water Filter | Products


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll have to give the cotton thing a try, if it works, it will be great, thanks for posting.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If I'm understanding this correctly, you are using a cotton wick to draw water out of the top glass, and into the bottom one.
Is that right?

I picked up some cotton rope that could serve this purpose. I was intending to turn it into char-rope, but this might be a better use.
Does the clean water stop flowing once the wick is filled with contaminates, or does dirty water eventually make its way into the clean glass?


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

budgetprepper can you show the cotton strip in dry form?
post the pic


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Zed said:


> budgetprepper can you show the cotton strip in dry form?
> post the pic


 I just used a piece of an old t-shirt (cotton)


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, you are using a cotton wick to draw water out of the top glass, and into the bottom one.
> Is that right?
> 
> I picked up some cotton rope that could serve this purpose. I was intending to turn it into char-rope, but this might be a better use.
> Does the clean water stop flowing once the wick is filled with contaminates, or does dirty water eventually make its way into the clean glass?


I don't know this was the first time I ever did it. I was just experimenting


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

That's pretty damn slick. I think I'm going to have to try that this weekend.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I know the water in the toilet tank is good water but I have a well and if you bump anything while trying to get the water out 
the stuff on the parts and walls in the tank turn the water brown and muddy I was trying to figure out how to clean the water.
I don't think this would help with any chemicals but it sure takes out the dirt.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, you are using a cotton wick to draw water out of the top glass, and into the bottom one.
> Is that right?
> 
> yes that is correct.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you know the water is good but it is muddy this could be just what you need. And it's very low-tec


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Really interesting. How fast does it work? Would straining through fabric work faster or help with initial straining to speed it up? It would be really, really interesting to use some bacterial laden water and then do some cultures of the end product.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I wonder if a white piece of cotton would show how far up the dirt goes.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Boy if you could get some cotton cloth with disinfectant built into it. 
If you have a well just stir up the stuff in the back tank of your toilet and try this.


----------

